# ehónap és hasonlók ...



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Utóbb többször találkoztam az _ehónap _szóval (és más szavakkal is, pl. _ezügyben_), egybeírva. Ez a írásmód elfogadható vagy sem?

(Nekem nem nagyon természetes, de az egybeírás mellett szólhat a kiejtés - a hangsúly az elején van - és az a tény,  hogy gyakori használatuk miatt úgymond "megállandosultak"). 

Köszi.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Az _ehónap_ és az _ezügyben_ írásmód nem elfogadható.

Nem egyszerű a szabály, de a lényeg a következő:

Az *e helyett* kifejezés _névmás_, azaz _egy, a kontextusból ismert főnevet helyettesít_. Az egy dolog, hogy a névmás ragozott vagy névutós:

-- (Melyik *könyvért* jössz?) *Ezért (a könyvért).*
-- (Melyik *könyv helyett* kérsz másikat?) *E helyett (a könyv helyett).*

Az *ehelyett* viszont nem névmás, hanem _határozószó_, amely _az egész gondolatra, mondatra, eseményre utal_, és nem egy konkrét, a kontextusból ismert főnévre:

-- Tévézel egész nap! *Ehelyett* csinálhatnál valami értelmeset is!

Példa mindkettőre:

-- *E helyett a film helyett* nézhetnél inkább valami kevésbé agresszív dolgot...
-- Megint beleszólsz az életembe... *Ehelyett* megoldhatnád a saját problémáidat!

Ha átgondolja az ember, többnyire elég világos a helyzet (névmás, ami főnevet helyettesít, vagy határozószó).

A kérdésben szereplő szóval:

*E hóban* nem kerestem egy petákot se.
 *Ehóban* nem kerestem egy petákot se.

Félre is érthető:

*Ehóban* nem vagyok jó, még csak a tébéhez értek -- mondja a kezdő könyvelő.
 (Itt azonban az *ehó* főnév; _egészségügyi hozzájárulás_.)

Az *e hóban* az *ebben a hóban* rövidítése, azaz _névmás_, azaz nem írható egybe.

Az *e helyett/ehelyett* egyaránt helyes, de az egyiknél egy konkrét főnévre utal vissza (névmás), a másikban határozószó, amely nem konkrét főnévre, hanem egész mondatra, bekezdésre utal.

Az *ezügyben* ugyanígy helytelen.

*Ez ügyben* = *ebben az ügyben*.

Hasonló pár:

*e miatt / emiatt*

Az *e miatt* esetében az e egy ismert főnévre utal:

*E miatt a gyerek miatt *kaptam egyest, mert súgott!

Az emiatt határozószó, amely az egész eseményre utal vissza:

A gyerek súgott, *emiatt* egyest kaptam!

Sokszor agyalni kell, és nem is a legegyszerűbb része a magyar helyesírásnak, de logikus, szabatos -- kár lenne elveszíteni a különbséget.

*A.*


----------



## Ateesh6800

Még valami: segít dönteni a hangsúlyozás.

Az *e helyett* kifejezésben az e _mindig_ hangsúlyos:

*E* helyett a könyv helyett kérek másikat, nem a *MÁSIK* könyv helyett, azaz nem *A* helyett a könyv helyett...

Az *ehelyett* kifejezés lehet teljesen hangsúlytalan is:

*Tévézel*... ehelyett *TAKARÍTHATNÁL* is...

_Makes sense?_ 

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

francisgranada said:


> Sziasztok,
> 
> Utóbb többször találkoztam az _ehónap _szóval (és más szavakkal is, pl. _ezügyben_), egybeírva. Ez a írásmód elfogadható vagy sem?
> 
> (Nekem nem nagyon természetes, de az egybeírás mellett szólhat a kiejtés - a hangsúly az elején van - és az a tény,  hogy gyakori használatuk miatt úgymond "megállandosultak").
> 
> Köszi.



E szavakat külön kell írni, mert eme szavak mutató névmások, azaz önálló szavak.
Az "ezügyben" helyesen ebben az ügyben, mert egyeztetni kell számban és esetben az ez/az mutató névmást a főnévvel ezekben az esetekben.

Például elég hülyén hangzana erre a létrára helyett ezlétrára, ettől a nőtől helyett eznőtől és a többi hasonlóképpen.

Az ezügybent használók meg akarják spórolni az egyeztetést.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> E szavakat *(e hónap; ez ügyben)* külön kell írni, mert eme szavak mutató névmások, azaz önálló szavak.



Egyetértek.



Akitlosz said:


> Az "ezügyben" helyesen ebben az ügyben, mert egyeztetni kell számban és  esetben az ez/az mutató névmást a főnévvel ezekben az esetekben.



Nem értek egyet. Az  *"ezügyben"* helyesen  *"ez ügyben"* VAGY  *"ebben az ügyben"*. _Nem létezik ilyen egyeztetési szabály._

*Ez ügyben nem tehetünk semmit.
Az ügyben kereslek, hogy...
Ez évben rosszul fizetett a búza.
E hóban késnek a fizetések.
*
Ezek mind helyesek, ha külön vannak írva, és nem kell feltétlenül "egyeztetni".

Persze lehet így is mondani:

*Ebben az ügyben nem tehetünk semmit.
Abban az ügyben kereslek, hogy...
Ebben az évben rosszul fizetett a búza.
Ebben a hóban késnek a fizetések.
*
De még egyszer: nincs ilyen kötelező "egyeztetési" szabály *ez esetben* (és _nem feltétlenül_ *"ebben az esetben"*).



Akitlosz said:


> Például elég hülyén hangzana erre a létrára helyett ezlétrára, ettől a nőtől helyett eznőtől és a többi hasonlóképpen.



Egyetértek, hogy hülyén hangzana, de _más okból_.

Az *e* és az *ez* ugyanolyan pár, mint az *a* és az *az*.

Ennek megfelelően:

-- *erre a létrára:* helyes
-- *e létrára:* helyes (bár irodalmiasabb)
--  *ez létrára:* ma már helytelen (a nyelvtörténet korábbi szakaszaiban még norma volt).

Ugyanígy:

-- *ettől a nőtől:* helyes
-- *e nőtől:* helyes (bár irodalmiasabb)
--  *ez nőtől:* ma már helytelen (a nyelvtörténet korábbi szakaszaiban még norma volt).

Tehát valóban hülyén hangzana, de azért, mert ma már mutató névmásként mássalhangzóval kezdődő szó előtt az *"e"* (*e hét*) és az "a" (*a körül a ház körül*) alakot használjuk, nem az *"ez"* és az *"az"* alakot. Ezek megmaradnak a magánhangzóval kezdődő szavaknak (*"ez esetben"*; *"az alatt a ház alatt"*).

Ettől függetlenül abban igazad van, hogy az *elétrára/ezlétrára* és az *enőtől/eznőtől* helytelen, de nem az egyeztetés hiánya miatt (nincs ilyen kötelező "egyeztetés").

További példa:

*-- Hatkor jösz?
-- A tájt.
*


Akitlosz said:


> Az ezügybent használók meg akarják spórolni az egyeztetést.



Az nem lenne baj, mert egyeztetés nem is kell; a szóközt akarják megspórolni.

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

Sajnálom, de tévedsz. Attól még, hogy egyesek mondanak olyasmiket, amelyek nyelvtanilag nem helyesek, azaz előfordulnak, még nem válnak helyessé.
Illetve attól még, hogy te nem ismersz egy magyar nyelvtani szabályt, az még létezik.

A magyar nyelvben egyeztetni *KELL*:
A mutató névmások esetében:

Az *ez, az* mutató névmásokhoz  – éles ellentétben a  →határozott névmással – *mindig ugyanolyan  esetrag járul, mint az általuk kiemelt főnévhez.*
Ez egyébként a  magyarban az egyetlen használata a nyelvtani eseteknek, amelyik teljesen  megfelel az indoeurópai gyakorlatnak:

*Inkább ezeket a rózsákat szeretném* „Ich möchte lieber diese Rosen hier”.
*Ez a szabály!*

Akinek nem tetszik, használja ezek helyett az eme/ama névmásokat.Szóval akad választék, nem ajánlott keverni, mint az ikes igézők a határozatlan igeragozást, a határozottal.

Ráadásul úgy tűnik te is ugyanezt mondod és érzed is, csak megpróbálod úgy előadni csaknem ugyanazt, mintha ellentmondanál.

Aki nem akar egyeztetni ne használja az ez/az mutató névmásokat, mert azokat bizony *egyeztetni* *kell*, viszont eme szabályt nem ismerők/nem kedvelők számára akad más megoldás is.

Annyiban nem  elég pontosan fogalmaztam, hogy nem az összes mutató névmásra igaz ez az egyeztetési kötelezettség, de az ez/az mutató névmásokra bizony igen, s e kettő a legelterjedtebben használt.

Van ilyen szabály, mégpedig kötelező jelleggel.

Aki nem hiszi járjon utána az egyeztetés szabályainak a magyar nyelvben!


----------



## Akitlosz

Olyan szabály viszont nincsen, hogy magánhangzóval kezdődő szavak előtt az ez/azt használjuk mássalhangzóval kezdődőek előtt pedig az e/a eme/ama szavakat.

Eme elképzelés erről a szabályról téves, nem létezik ilyen. Nyugodtan lehet több magánhangzó is egymás után, akár ugyanolyanok is.

Mëgtëtt*e e e*mbër ezt?

Márcsak azért sincs összefüggés a főnév első magánhangzójával, mert az ez/az mutató névmások után főnevek előtt amúgy is határozott névelőket használunk.

Megtette ez a gyógyszer a hatását?

e esetben
eme esetben
ebben az esetben

Szóval van választék, nem kell keverni.

_ez esetben_ hibás. *A*z e, a és az ez, az meg az eme, ama nem névelők, hanem *mutató névmások*, és így egyáltalán *nem úgy működnek mint a*z a és az az *névelők*.

Emiatt, azaz ez*ëk* miatt lëhet ez a keverëdés, e összekavarodás.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> Attól még, hogy egyesek mondanak olyasmiket,  amelyek  *amik *nyelvtanilag nem helyesek, azaz előfordulnak, még nem válnak  helyessé. (...) _ez esetben_ hibás.



Kedves Akitlosz!

Az *"ez esetben"* nem hibás. Amikor magad erre a következtetésre jutsz, tévesen túlértelmezed a mutató névmások ragozására vonatkozó szabályokat.

Nem veszed figyelembe ugyanis, hogy az *ez a ház* (=> *ebben a házban*) _más szerkezet_, mint az *e ház* (=> *e házban*) szerkezet.

Ugyanígy: az *az az ügy* (=> *abban az ügyben*) _más szerkezet_, mint az *az ügy* (=> *az ügyben*) szerkezet (ahol az "az" _nem névelő_, hanem kijelölő jelzői névmás).

Az *"ez a ház"* szerkezet valóban "egyeztetendő" (*"ebben a házban"*), de az *"e ház"* kifejezésben _nincs egyeztetési szabály_ (*"e házban született..."*).

Nem érzem szükségét, hogy hozzájáruljak a szál teljes szétzilálásához, úgyhogy *mindenki más okulására egyszerűen csak idézek néhány konkrét nyelvhasználati adatot* olyan magyaroktól, akik nyilván helytelenül írnak, beszélnek, egyáltalán, semmi közük a magyar nyelvhez és kultúrához:

"Együtt éltem *e tájjal*." (Grandpierre Attila) [Nem _"ezzel a tájjal"_!]

"Ha pedig *az esetben*, ha Kont áldozó csütörtökön is tartana előadást, légy kegyes azonnal egy ilyen kártyát küldeni, mert az asszonyok vágynak. De csak *ez esetben*. Költséged természetesen az enyém lesz. Ölel szeretettel Ady." (Ady Endre – Bölöni Györgynek)  [Nem _"abban az esetben"_! Nem _"ebben az esetben"_!]

"*Ez évben* jelent meg Tompa Népregék és népmondák, Kerényi Frigyes Újabb költemények, Lisznyai Szegénylegény dalok című verskötete." (A MAGYAR IRODALOM TÖRTÉNETE 1772-TŐL 1849-IG) [Nem _"Ebben az évben"_!]

"*E föld* nekem csak tömlöcöm." (Juhász Gyula) [Nem _"ez a föld"_!]

"*E világon* ha ütsz tanyát, hétszer szüljön meg az anyád..." (József Attila)  [Nem _"Ezen a világon"_!]

A következtetést mindenki vonja le magának. Vagy mégiscsak helyes az *"e hónapban"* és az *"ez ügyben"*, vagy helytelenül írnak Grandpierre, Ady, Juhász és József urak, illetve az irodalomtörténeti lexikon.

Üdvözlettel:

*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> ... _Makes sense?_



Persze, hogy _makes_, köszi .


----------



## Ateesh6800

Örülök. 

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

Példát mindenre lehet hozni és az ellenkezőjére is.

Mindenki úgy beszél, ahogyan csak akar, tud.

Mindez azonban nem cáfolja a nyelvtani szabályok, szabályszerűségek létét.

Én a "_hatályos_" szabályt idéztem be. Nem kötelező egyetérteni vele, betartani sem, de attól még létezik.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Tekintettel arra, hogy az ún. _"hatályos"_ szabályt (?) csak _emlegeted_ és forrást nem adsz, én egyelőre követném Grandpierre Attila, Ady Endre, Juhász Gyula és József Attila, illetve az irodalomtörténeti lexikon nyelvhasználatát.

További kellemeset.

*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

A kérdésem az* e/ez* névmás más szavakkal való egybeírásáról illetve különírásáról szóla, amely kérdés aprólékosan és számomra kielégítően meg is válaszoltatott Ateesh600 barátunk által a #2 és #3 hozzászólásában.  

Ami az _e helyen, ez ügyben _stb. kifejezések helyességét illeti, szerény véleményem szerint ezek nyelvtanilag teljesen _magyarosak, _amit az _Attilákon _(Grandpierre, József, Ateesh600 ) kívül az is bizonyít, hogy régente ez a használat elterjedt volt. Manapság a köznyelvben ritkán vagy inkább kivételesen használják őket, ezért régiesen és "irodalmiasan" hatnak. Ennyi az egész.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Helyes a bőgés, Granada Oroszlánja. 

*A.*


----------



## Ateesh6800

Kedves barátaim! Adjunk teret a szakmai forrásoknak:

*Laczkó Krisztina-Mártonfi Attila: Helyesírás (Osiris, Budapest, 2004, A magyar nyelv kézikönyvtára sorozat, 1540 oldal)*

*ez úttal // ez úttal mindig pórul járok*
*ezúttal* (határozószó) // ezúttal sikerült a tervem

*ez úton // ez úton sok gödör van*
*ezúton* (hsz) // ezúton értesítek mindenkit...

*ez után // (hsz) // megvacsorázik, ezután nekilát a vacsorának*
*ezután* (hsz) ez után az eset után; most van a reklám, ez után következik a kedvenc sorozatod

Szerintem ebből minden érdeklődő el tudja dönteni, hogy az *"ez ügyben"* és az *"ez évben"* helyes-e vagy sem.

* * *


----------



## Ateesh6800

Kedves Zsanna!

A harmadik példatár helyesen:
*
ez után // ez után az eset után; most van a reklám, ez után következik a kedvenc sorozatod*
*ezután* // (hsz) megvacsorázik, ezután nekilát a vacsorának

Üdv:

*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 [B said:
			
		

> ezután[/B] // (hsz) megvacsorázik, ezután nekilát a vacsorának



Nem fog meghízni, ha vacsora után még nekilát a vacsorának?


----------



## Akitlosz

Leírtam a szabályt a hatos hozzászólásban.

Ha forrást akarsz segít a google. Megtalálod honnan idéztem. 

Te sem adsz semmilyen forrást. Irodalmárok emlegetése mint nyelvtani szabály ... hát ... nem minősítem.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> Te sem adsz semmilyen forrást. Irodalmárok emlegetése mint nyelvtani szabály ... hát ... nem minősítem.



Kedves Akitlosz! Jelezném, hogy adtam meg forrást a 15. bejegyzésben: *Laczkó Krisztina-Mártonfi Attila: Helyesírás (Osiris, Budapest, 2004, A magyar nyelv kézikönyvtára sorozat, 1540 oldal)*.

Ebből egyértelműen kiderül, hogy a Szerinted helytelen alakok _helyesek_.

*A.*


----------



## Ateesh6800

*Laczkó Krisztina-Mártonfi Attila: Helyesírás (Osiris, Budapest, 2004, A magyar nyelv kézikönyvtára sorozat, 1540 oldal):*

*e (névmás):* e célból, e célra, e helyen, e helyt, e helyütt, e héten, e heti, e hónapi, e napi, e részben, e tájon, e tájt, e tekintetben, e téren, e miatt, e mögé, stb.
*ez (névmás):* ez alkalommal, egy egyszer, ez éjjel, ez esetben, ez évi, ez idáig, ez idei, ez ideig, ez idő alatt, ez idő óta, ez idő szerint, ez idő tájt, ez irányban, ez okból...

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

ez házban
ez énekesnőt
ez állapotban
ez lemezről
stb.
Helyesek ezek?

Nem, mert az *ez* *mutató névmást* egyeztetni kell.

Helyesen tehát:
ebben a házban
ezt az énekesnőt
ebben az állapotban
erről a lemezről

De nyugodtan lecserélhetjük az ezt azra, és akkor is ugyanígy lesz.

az házban
az énekesnőt
az állapotban
az lemezről
stb.
Helyesek ezek?
*Névelőként persze, hogy azok, de mutató névmásként nem!*
Helyesen:
abban a házban
azt az énekesnőt
abban az állapotban
arról a lemezről

A probléma oka szerintem a mutató névmás és a névelő keverése. Mivel az az névelő és az az mutató névmás hasonló alakú, valószínűleg ezért az ez mutató névmást is úgy akarják használni, mintha névelő lenne.

Az ez évi alak persze, hogy helyes, olyan ugyanis nem létezik, hogy ezi évi.

Ez esetben:
Nézzük előbb azzal!
Az esetben (névelő)
Abban az esetben (mutató névmás+névelő)
A kettő egészen nyilvánvalóan nem ugyanazt jelenti, nem felcserélhető.

Tehát azért mert az az az esetben helyes a névelő miatt még nem jelenti azt, hogy abban az esetben. Ugyanez igaz az ebben az esetben és az ez esetben esetében is. Az ez nem az az névelő, hanem az az mutató névmás párja. Persze ha valaki úgy gondolja, hogy létezik "_közelre mutató névelő_" ? akkor ugyan gondolhatja helyesnek az ez esetben alakot, de az akkor meg akkor sem ugyanazt jelenti, mint az ebben az esetben. Ha lenne ilyen "_közelre mutató névelő_" akkor értelemszerűen ebben *e*z esetben lenne a helyes forma, de ilyen alak nincsen. Tehát csak az az névelő is, az ez viszont nem az, azaz nem névelő.

Az e szintén nem névelő, hanem mutató névmás, azt viszont soha nem egyeztetjük. Azért mert az e, meg az eme máshogyan működik mint az ez mutató névmás. Van olyan mutató névmásunk, amit soha nem egyeztetünk, és van olyan, amelyiket szabály szerint mindig. Kellene.

Ez a helyzet, meg az az névelő és az az mutató névmás azonos alakjának esete bőven elég hozzá, hogy ekkora keveredés vagyis akkora kavarodás legyen belőle.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Ezek szerint az a véleményed, hogy az *"E házban született József Attila."* tábla nyelvtani hibát tartalmaz?


----------



## Akitlosz

Értő olvasást, ha kérhetném!

Idézem magamat fentről, ha már elsőre nem volt világos:

"Az *e* szintén nem névelő, hanem mutató névmás, azt viszont soha nem  egyeztetjük. Azért mert az *e*, meg az eme máshogyan működik mint az ez  mutató névmás. Van olyan mutató névmásunk, amit soha nem egyeztetünk, és  van olyan, amelyiket szabály szerint mindig. Kellene."

*Az ezt egyeztetjük, az et és az emét pedig nem.*

Szóval van választék mutató névmásból, mindenki megtalálhatja a kedvére valót. Minek akkor így keverni?


----------



## Ateesh6800

Re:/ "Az *"ezügyben"* helyesen *"ebben az ügyben"*, mert egyeztetni kell számban és esetben az *ez/az* mutató névmást a főnévvel ezekben az esetekben."
Re:/ "... *"ez esetben"* hibás."

Az *"ez ügyben"*, *"ez évben"*, *"ez esetben"* alakok _mind helyesek _az *Osiris* kiadó vaskos helyesírási szótára szerint éppúgy, mint az Általad hivatkozott weboldal szerzője szerint (lásd lejjebb).

*A.*


----------



## Akitlosz

Akkor kérdezd meg *az úrtól, - ami ugye nem pontosan azt jelenti, hogy attól az úrtól, bár azt is írhattam volna és az is helyes lenne *-  azt is, hogy miért ír mást a weboldalára, mint amit neked mond!

http://sites.google.com/site/tanuljmagyarul20091113/home/gramatiko/konformeco

*Szó szerinti idézet Gaál úr honlapjáról:*
"
*Amikor viszont egyeztetni kell*

 Az eddig tárgyalt esetektől eltekintve, azért a magyarban is kell néha  egyeztetni, ha nem is ott, ahol azt egy idegen elvárná. Ez persze a  nyelv indoeurópai szemekkel nézve fordított logikájából adódik.

*Állítmány*

 Összetett, vagyis névszói állítmányon az alannyal együtt meg kell adni a többes számot:


*A rózsák illatosak* „Die Rosen sind angenehm duftend”. 
 
*Mutató névmások*

 Az *ez, az* mutató névmásokhoz  – éles ellentétben a feljebb említett →határozott névmással – mindig ugyanolyan  esetrag járul, mint az általuk kiemelt főnévhez. Ez egyébként a  magyarban az egyetlen használata a nyelvtani eseteknek, amelyik teljesen  megfelel az indoeurópai gyakorlatnak:


*Inkább ezeket a rózsákat szeretném* „Ich möchte lieber diese Rosen hier”.
"
Szerintem helyesen írja.


----------



## Akitlosz

Magától értetődően helyes az *az ügyben* és az *abban az ügyben* alak is, csak éppen mást jelent. Az *az ügyben alakban határozott névelő van*, míg az *abban az ügyben alakban egyeztetett mutató névmás + határozott névelő.

*Ha az az mutató névmást lecseréljük ez mutató névmásra, akkor *névelővel továbbra is az ügyben marad*, míg *mutató névmással ebben az ügyben* lesz belőle, mivel olyan névelő, hogy ez nem létezik. Ha létezne, akkor ebben *a*z esetben *ebben ez ügyben* lenne a helyes változat, de ilyen nincsen.

Az ez ügyben forma a határozott névelő és a mutató névmás szerepének összekeveréséből alakulhatott ki. Tehát nem igazán szerencsés az ez ügyben használata ebben az ügyben értelemben, mert mint látjuk az az ügyben és az abban abban az ügyben is ugyan helyes, *csak éppen mást jelent*!

"közelre mutató határozott névelő" létezéséről pedig én nem tudok. Ha létezne az helyes magyarázat lehetne, de az *ebben az esetben* forma kizárólagos használata pontosan megmutatja, hogy ilyen "közelre mutató határozott névelő" nem létezik a magyar nyelvben.

Szóval ne velem vitatkozzál, hogy az általam ismeretlen Gaál Péter mit miért tesz, írt, mond!
A honlapján pedig ott a szabály, csak vagy túl ügyetlen vagy megtalálni, vagy szándékosan letagadod, csak hogy velem kötekedhess.


----------



## Akitlosz

Szóval a szabály:

Az *ez, az* mutató névmásokhoz *mindig* ugyanolyan  esetrag járul, mint az általuk kiemelt főnévhez.


----------



## Olivier0

Nem sikerült követni lépésről-lépésre minden logikai elvet  a vitátokban, de hadd mondjam el a magamét: létezik magyarul
- *e(z)* régies, közelre mutató névelő: _e hónapban_, _ez alkalommal_, jelentése: _ebben a hónapban_, _ezzel az alkalommal_,
- *a(z)* határozott névelő (eredetileg az előző mutató névelőnek a mély hangrendű, távolra mutató változata, de ma már csak a határozottságot jelöli): _a hónapban, az alkalommal,_
- *ez/az* közelre/távolra mutató névmás.
Határozott névelővel együtt az _ez/az_ névmás mutató névelőnek szolgál: _ez/az a hónap, ez/az az alkalom_, ami úgy értelmezhető, hogy két részből áll: _ez/az _(vagyis)_ a hónap_, _ez/az _(vagyis)_ az alkalom_, és ennek megfelelően mind a két rész, a névmás is, a főnév is kap egyforma ragokat: _ezekben/azokban a hónapokban, ezzel/azzal az alkalommal_.
A _ez/az_ névmás _z_ mássalhangzója összeolvad a raggal a másik mássalhangzó meghosszabításával: _ebben_ (kivéve: _ezzel_), és névutóval is hasonló jelenség tapasztalható, csakhogy a szóelválasztás miatt nem látszik az írásban a hosszabb mássalhangzó: _e(z)+miatt = e miatt __(a gyerek miatt)_. Ha pedig ez a szókapcsolat határozószóvá fejlődik (Ateesh6800 után szabadon: egész mondatra/gondolatra utal), akkor egyben kell írni: _emiatt (van, hogy...)._


----------



## Ateesh6800

Olivier0 said:


> létezik magyarul
> - *e(z)* régies, közelre mutató névelő: _e hónapban_, _ez alkalommal_, jelentése: _ebben a hónapban_, _ezzel az alkalommal_,
> - *a(z)* határozott névelő (eredetileg az előző mutató  névelőnek a mély hangrendű, távolra mutató változata, de ma már csak a  határozottságot jelöli): _a hónapban, az alkalommal,_
> - *ez/az* közelre/távolra mutató névmás.



A _hangsúlyteszt_ szerintem hasznos annak megállapítására, hogy mi határozott névelő és mi nem.

*Az 'asztal 'ferde.* (Az *"az"* hangsúlytalan, mert a _határozott névelő_ a magyarban _hangsúlytalan_, kivéve az olyan különleges eseteket, amikor a határozott névelőt szembeállítjuk a határozatlannal: "Ő nem *egy* barátnőm; ő *a* barátnőm.")
*'Az ügyben kereslek, hogy...* (Itt az *"az"* _kötelezően hangsúlyos_, azaz _nem lehet határozott névelő_.)
*'Ez évben kevés volt a termés.* (Itt az *"ez"* ugyancsak _kötelezően hangsúlyos_, azaz _nem lehet határozott névelő_.)
*'Ez alkalommal...* (Az *"ez"* hangsúlyos, ezért nem lehet klasszikus határozott névelő.)

A _topic_ szempontjából mindenesetre az releváns csak, hogy az *"ez ügyben"* a helyes írásmód és a helyes alak, nem pedig az *"*ezügyben"*, és nem kell föltétlenül az *"ebben az ügyben"* alakot használni.

*A.*


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> Szóval a szabály: Az *"ez"*, *"az"* mutató névmásokhoz mindig ugyanolyan esetrag járul, mint az általuk kiemelt főnévhez.



A fenti szabályt *Gaál Péter* weboldaláról idézted. Ugyancsak tőle idézem az alábbiakat:

*"Sajnos a magyar nyelvtani hagyomány ezeket a névmásokat [e(z), a(z)] érthetetlen okokból így osztályozza:

1) önállóan: e(z), a(z) = névmás;
2) más szó előtt: ez évben (!), az éjjel (!) = semleges nemű szó, jobbik esetben melléknév;
3) alanyesetű névszó előtt vagy önmaga ragozott alakja után: ebben az évben,  azon az éjjel = névelő."
*
*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

Példák a Halotti beszédből (hitelesebb forrást eddig nem találtam ... ):

_... eſ evec oz tiluvt gimilſtwl. Es oz gimilſben halalut evec. Eſ oz gimilſnek vvl keſeruv uola vize ..._

_... uimagomuc ez ſcegin ember lilki ert, kit vr ez nopun ez homuſ vilag timnucebelevl mente, kinec ez nopun teſtet tumetivc..._

Lehetséges kiejtés:

_... ës ëvék az tilvut gyimilcstűl. Ës az gyimilcsben halálut evék. Ës az gyimilcsnek úly keseröü vala vize ..._

_... vimádjomuk ez szëgín embër lëlkíért, kit Úr ez napun ez hamus világ timnücë belől menté, kinek ez napun tëstét tömetjük..._

Ezekben a példákban az *ez* és az *az *(*oz*) egyértelműen mutató névmásként szerepel (a magyarban eredetileg nem volt határozott névelő). Amint látjuk, nincs semmiféle egyeztetés, ami a magyarban természetes is. Tekintettel arra, hogy az *az* mutató névmás késöbb a határozott névelő szerepét kezdte betölteni, fokozatosan kialakult az úgynevezett „egyeztetéses konstrukció“ az érthetőség kedvéért, tehát “az gyümölcsnek” helyet „annak *a* gyümölcsnek” stb.



Olivier0 said:


> ... Határozott névelővel együtt az _ez/az_ névmás mutató névelőnek szolgál: _ez/az a hónap, ez/az az alkalom_, ami úgy értelmezhető, hogy két részből áll: _ez/az _(vagyis)_ a hónap_, _ez/az _(vagyis)_ az alkalom_, és ennek megfelelően mind a két rész, a névmás is, a főnév is kap egyforma ragokat ...



Egyetértek, mert logikus magyrázatot ad za úgynevezett ”egyeztetés” nyelvtani “létjogosultságára” ebben az esetben.



Akitlosz said:


> … Ez egyébként a magyarban az egyetlen használata a nyelvtani eseteknek, amelyik teljesen megfelel az indoeurópai gyakorlatnak: *Inkább ezeket a rózsákat szeretném* „Ich möchte lieber diese Rosen hier”. Szerintem helyesen írja...



Nem értek egyet, mert “Inkább ezeket *a* rózsákat szeretném” németül így nézne ki: „Ich möchte lieber diese *die* Rosen hier”, ami szerintem nem felel meg az indoeurópai gyakorlatnak. Pl. spanyolul sem helyes egy ilyesféle kifejezés, hogy „yo preferiría estas *las* rosas“.

Röviden: az “e h_ó_nap”,”ez ügyben” stb. kifejezések a magyar nyelv logikája szempontjából teljesen természetesek.  Ezért szerintem ezeknek a kifejezéseknek a helyessége vagy helytelensége nem kimondottan nyelvtani jellegű, hanem inkább attól függ, hogy még elfogadottak illetve használosak-e, és hogy vezethetnek-e félreértésekhez. A tendencia az “ebben a ügyben” féle kifejezések irányába mutat, de ez semmiképpen nem jelenti azt, hogy az “ez ügyben” féle kifejezések hibásak lennének.


----------



## Ateesh6800

francisgranada said:


> A tendencia az “ebben a ügyben” féle kifejezések irányába mutat, de ez semmiképpen nem jelenti azt, hogy az “ez ügyben” féle kifejezések hibásak lennének.



Teljesen egyetértek.

*A.*


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> Az *az ügyben alakban határozott névelő van*, míg az *abban az ügyben alakban egyeztetett mutató névmás + határozott névelő.*



Könnyű teszttel ellenőrizni, mi határozott névelő és mi nem:

Az *'ügy*ben máig nem született bírósági döntés. (Az *"az"* itt _hangsúlytalan_; határozott névelő.)
Az *'el*híresült *'ügy*ben máig nem született bírósági döntés. (Az *"az"* itt _hangsúlytalan_; határozott névelő.)
*'Az* ügyben kereslek, Pistám, hogy meg kéne valahogy oldani, hogy a gyerek lakáshoz jusson... (Itt az *"az"* _hangsúlyos_; itt az *"az"* nem határozott névelő.)

*A.*


----------

